# писатель/писательница



## Nickle Sydney

Добрый день.

Можно ли говорить "писатель" по отношению к женщине?

"Мне кажется, что Аня очень талантливый писатель". Честно, такое предложение мне нравится гораздо больше, чем "Мне кажется, что Аня очень талантливая писательница".

I'm sure that both are correct, но просто хочу узнать ваше мнение, как вы говорите?

И это далеко не единичный случай! "Еврей" и "еврейка", "директор" и "директриса" и т.д.
Спасибо.


----------



## ahvalj

_«Мама, а наша кошка тоже еврей?»_
Мне кажется, естественным для языка является развитие противопоставления по роду у имён деятеля (ср. большинство остальных славянских языков), тормозящееся в русском на протяжении последней пары веков неумным противодействием образованной публики. Никаких объективных причин этому противодействию я не вижу: это просто языковая инерция, скатывающаяся в жеманство. Переходя к рекомендательной части: есть немало парных существительных, у которых форма женского рода почти нейтральна — _учительница, писательница, художница, артистка, журналистка _— их я бы советовал использовать без ограничений; у многих других имён — _учёная, директриса_ — форма женского рода (искусственно) получила несколько пренебрежительный оттенок, от которого желательно было бы избавиться в ближайшие десятилетия; наконец, у многих существительных нейтральных соответствий женского рода нет — _депутатша, кассирша, докторша, генеральша, врачиха _образованы при помощи суффиксов, ныне воспринимаемых в качестве разговорных, с чем пока придётся смириться.


----------



## elemika

ahvalj said:


> Переходя к рекомендательной части: есть немало парных существительных, у которых форма женского рода почти нейтральна — _учительница, писательница, художница, артистка, журналистка _— их я бы советовал использовать без ограничений



Добрый день,
одинаков ли, на Ваш взгляд, смысл фраз "Аня - лучшая писательница из тех, кого я знаю" и "Аня - лучший писатель из тех, кого я знаю"?


----------



## ahvalj

elemika said:


> Добрый день,
> одинаков ли, на Ваш взгляд, смысл фраз "Аня - лучшая писательница из тех, кого я знаю" и "Аня - лучший писатель из тех, кого я знаю"?


Грамматически верна только первая; вторая исторически была вызвана к жизни проникновением женщин в мужские профессии и отсутствием в русском языке развитой системы образования имён деятеля женского рода, ныне это скорее языковая инерция и кокетство, как я писал ранее. Я догадываюсь, что Вы намекаете на то, что первый вариант сравнивает Аню только с писательницами, но тут уж ничего не поделаешь: в языке нет и не предвидится трёх слов — общего, мужского и женского родов — для каждого занятия. Логически рассуждая, фразу _Ваня — лучший писатель_ тоже можно понять как выбор только среди писателей-мужчин. То, что последнего никогда не происходит, намекает на то, что дамам нужно выбить дурь из головы и начать добиваться таких успехов, после которых ни у кого не возникнет мысли оценивать женские достижения по снисходительному разряду.


----------



## itsacatfish

Ахваль, а Вам не кажется, что в русском языке происходит то же самое, что в английском? Слова мужского рода применяют теперь ко всем людям, а не только к мужчинам, то есть женские варианты названий профессии, которые почти всегда суффиксальные и вторичные, исчезают и то, что теперь осталось можно назвать "общим словом". По-моему третье слово не нужно и никто не станет придумывать. В английском это было нужно только в тех случаях, где слово man включалось в слово, и из-за политкорректности, стали использовать такие варианты, как businesswomen, businessperson (хотя лично я считаю это тупостью). Я что-то очень сомневаюсь, что слова типа _врачиха _когда-нибудь выйдут из сферы пренебрежительного сленга, по простой причине, что делать такие различия в современном обществе уже не обязательно.


----------



## ahvalj

itsacatfish said:


> Ахваль, а Вам не кажется, что в русском языке происходит то же самое, что в английском? Слова мужского рода применяют теперь ко всем людям, а не только к мужчинам, то есть женские варианты названий профессии, которые почти всегда суффиксальные и вторичные, исчезают и то, что теперь осталось можно назвать "общим словом". По-моему третье слово не нужно и никто не станет придумывать. В английском это было нужно только в тех случаях, где слово man включалось в слово, и из-за политкорректности, стали использовать такие варианты, как businesswomen, businessperson (хотя лично я считаю это тупостью). Я что-то очень сомневаюсь, что слова типа _врачиха _когда-нибудь выйдут из сферы пренебрежительного сленга, по простой причине, что делать такие различия в современном обществе уже не обязательно.


Нет не кажется, поскольку тенденция здесь обратная: особых слов женского рода раньше было меньше. Английский язык здесь никоим образом не пример — в силу совершенно иного этапа (и, надеюсь, направления) развития. В прочих славянских языках, за исключением польского, формы женского рода развиваются вполне успешно. В польском, подозреваю, что по той же причине, что и в русском — старописьменности, дела обстоят так же плохо, как и у нас. Касательно _врачихи_ я написал в своём первом ответе.


----------



## ahvalj

Весь обсуждаемый вопрос может служить хорошей иллюстрацией одного из механизмов языкового развития или, в данном случае, упадка. У русского языка для больших категорий имён действия есть вполне пригодные соответствия женского рода (_-тель/-тельница, -ик/-ица_). Ничто в структуре языка их употреблению не препятствует. И вот, вместо того, чтобы некоторыми усилиями изжить пренебрежительный оттенок в существующих именах женского рода, сделать их полноценными соответствиями мужских форм и таким образом просто обогатить язык, нам предлагается махнуть на всё рукой и отказаться от ещё одного нюанса. Мы уже потеряли в девятнадцатом веке страдательный залог несовершенного вида с причастиями («был обучаем»), заменив его двусмысленными возвратными формами («обучался») — и всё потому, что школа и писатели вовремя не разглядели опасности и не вступились за эту грамматическую форму. В прежние века таких утрат, вызванных сугубо психологическими причинами, можно назвать ещё с десяток. Что мы, собственно, выигрываем, отказываясь от разработанности средств выражения? Моя твоя забор шатал?


----------



## itsacatfish

Но мы ничего не теряем, мы просто получаем способ говорить о профессиях без указании на род, и по-моему это и обогащает язык, если, конечно, женские окончания не исчезнут. Если хотите такой нюанс, пожалуйста, употребляете слова на _-ница, -ица_. А если говорите в общих чертах, тогда это необязательно. Даже в других славянских языках (в чешском, хотя бы), мужской род везде используется, когда речь идет о людях вне зависимости от пола. Если уж правилен только вариант "Аня - лучшая писательница из тех, кого я знаю", тогда мы не можем никак выразить, что она пишет и лучше, чем все писатели мужского рода.

А где нет хорошего женского эквивалента, и никогда не было, нечего придумывать новые (_врачица, _или как вы предлагаете?). По-моему врач-женщина вполне адекватно звучит для тех случаев, где это действительно важно.


----------



## ahvalj

Вот возьмите испанский или литовский — там в своё время прописали в литературную норму простой способ образования имён женского рода — и вуаля: _trabajador/trabajadora_, _darbuotojas/darbuotoja_ — кому от этого хуже? Я не предлагаю ничего делать с _врачихами_, тут выхода пока не видно: я предлагаю продвигать _писательниц_ и _журналисток_.


----------



## Maroseika

ahvalj said:


> И вот, вместо того, чтобы некоторыми усилиями изжить пренебрежительный оттенок в существующих именах женского рода, сделать их полноценными соответствиями мужских форм и таким образом просто обогатить язык, нам предлагается махнуть на всё рукой и отказаться от ещё одного нюанса.



Непонятно, что вы подразумеваете под некоторыми усилиями. Пренебрежительный оттенок в некоторых женских названиях профессий - следствие пренебрежительного отношения к женщинам в обществе. Изменится отношение - исчезнет пренебрежительность. Но вряд ли исчезнет суженное восприятие таких названий, потому что слишком глубоки исторические корни этого явления (men, Menschen, hommes (люди) и т.п.). Ведь и сейчас уже нет пренебрежения в словах фрезеровщица, спортсменка, продавщица. Но "лучшая фрезеровщица в цеху" и "лучшая спортсменка России" звучат двусмысленно, заставляя задумываться над тем, что имеется в виду - лучшая из женщин или лучшая вообще. 
Так что проблема не только в нынешнем пренебрежительном отношении к женщинам, но и в древних закономерностях языка.


----------



## ahvalj

Maroseika said:


> Непонятно, что вы подразумеваете под некоторыми усилиями. Пренебрежительный оттенок в некоторых женских названиях профессий - следствие пренебрежительного отношения к женщинам в обществе. Изменится отношение - исчезнет пренебрежительность. Но вряд ли исчезнет суженное восприятие таких названий, потому что слишком глубоки исторические корни этого явления (men, Menschen, hommes (люди) и т.п.). Ведь и сейчас уже нет пренебрежения в словах фрезеровщица, спортсменка, продавщица. Но "лучшая фрезеровщица в цеху" и "лучшая спортсменка России" звучат двусмысленно, заставляя задумываться над тем, что имеется в виду - лучшая из женщин или лучшая вообще.
> Так что проблема не только в нынешнем пренебрежительном отношении к женщинам, но и в древних закономерностях языка.


Я об этом и писал выше. Чтобы не было пренебрежительного отношения, не надо давать к нему повода: мы обсуждали это с Вами в прошлом году в связи с чурками. В данном случае мы либо отказываемся от очередного элемента грамматической выразительности, либо боремся с «суженным восприятием». Мне дороже языковое богатство.


----------



## itsacatfish

Да почему отказываемся? Эти варианты остаются в языке, они никуда не деваются. Я не понимаю, что теряет язык если становятся два варианта правильными, вместе одного двусмысленного. Для чего такой прескриптивизм?


----------



## ahvalj

itsacatfish said:


> Да почему отказываемся? Эти варианты остаются в языке, они никуда не деваются. Я не понимаю, что теряет язык если становятся два варианта правильными, вместе одного двусмысленного. Для чего такой прескриптивизм?


Это из серии _родитель № 1, родитель № 2, родитель № 234_…

В языке уже как минимум четыре тысячи лет есть категория грамматического рода. Слова, которые мы сейчас считаем проблемными, с трудом согласуются по роду не в связи с какими-то свойствами грамматики, а просто в связи с недавним появлением женщин в соответствующих ролях. Казалось бы — надо просто привести словоупотребление в соответствие с духом грамматики и создать полноценные формы женского рода, когда это возможно — нет, начинаются разнообразные умствования…


----------



## Maroseika

ahvalj said:


> Мне дороже языковое богатство.



Взаимопонимание, точная передача смыслов кажутся мне не менее важными. Если вы употребляете слова не так, как их принято употреблять и понимать, а так, как вам кажется правильным, чтобы их понимали и употребляли, со взаимопониманием возникнут трудности. В частности, что бы вы ни подразумевали под "лучшей писательницей России", носитель русского языка скорее всего решит, что речь о женской прозе. Потому что таково свойство нашего и многих (большинства?) других языков: более общее выражается мужским родом ("Он - девочка, он - мальчик, он - юный пионер").


----------



## ahvalj

Представьте себе, что сейчас 1725 год. Умирает Пётр I, и на трон восходит Екатерина I. Вы бы так же ратовали за титул _император_ применительно к ней? Глядя из будущего, в котором слово _императрица_ существует и является вполне устоявшимся, эта возможность кажется нелепой. Так и нашим современникам надо просто не придумывать причин, почему соответствия женского рода должны оставаться стилистически обусловленными.

Есть языки, где нет никаких особенных ограничений в употреблении соответствий женского рода — я приводил выше испанское и литовское слова обоих родов для _рабочего_. Президент-женщина по-испански будет _la presidente_, a по-литовски — _prezidentė_. Вот, Грибаускайте — _prezidentė_, не _prezidentas_. Меркель, согласно немецкой Википедии, была дважды _Bundesministerin_, затем _Generalsekretärin_, а теперь она _Bundeskanzlerin_. Марин Лё Пен во французской Википедии названа _présidente_ _du Front national_. Не надо ссылаться на английский язык, где от морфологии остались сильно выветренные руины — это плохой пример для подражания.


----------



## Maroseika

ahvalj said:


> глядя из будущего, в котором слово _императрица_ существует и является вполне устоявшимся, эта возможность кажется нелепой. так и нашим современникам надо просто не придумывать причин, почему соответствия женского рода должны оставаться стилистически обусловленными.


Мне кажется, большинство современных носителей русского языка ничего не придумывают, а просто воспринимают слова так, как их принято воспринимать. Восприятие слова "писательница" в суженном значении - факт языка, а не чья-то придумка.


----------



## elemika

Maroseika said:


> Мне кажется, большинство современных носителей русского языка ничего не придумывают, а просто воспринимают слова так, как их принято воспринимать. Восприятие слова "писательница" в суженном значении - факт языка, а не чья-то придумка.


 Да, это так:
"Давайте пригласим в гости какую-нибудь писательницу" отличается от приглашения "какого-нибудь писателя" ( в последнем случае могут быть приглашены и Виктор Пелевин и Татьяна Толстая).

Забавно, что использование женского рода позволяет избежать ситуаций типа "А вот и писатель со своим мужем". В этом смысле журналистам сложнее с канцлером Ангелой Меркель и госсекретарем Кондолизой Райс


----------

